
Show HN: Over 5k sites uploaded to tiiny.host - rabbitsfoot8
http://tiiny.site
======
kaushikt
This is quite innovative. I like deploying the static websites on Vercel
because `git push` and it's live.

When I am working, I tend to deploy like 10 - 15 times a day. Any plans to
sync with git?

~~~
rabbitsfoot8
Thanks, great feedback! Yep that's on the road map. Will be releasing that
soon!

